# Cordial Greetings!



## kilativ15 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all!,
   Joined this forum to see what writers of the future have to offer and maybe even contribute a bit of my own!
Vit


----------



## Baron (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to WF, Vit.  You'll find a few writers of the present here as well.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Vit.


Nickie


----------



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Vit.  I'm new here too.  Welcome!


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Vit. Welcome to WF. :hi:


----------



## Lavender (Jul 7, 2011)

Hiya and welcome. I'm new too.
I was given cookies when I came here but I'm British so have a biscuit instead. And a cup of tea.


----------



## kilativ15 (Jul 7, 2011)

Brilliant, I'm irish! Put some milk in the tea there aswell and have one over a bickey


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome too WF, kilativ!

As Baron said, you will find many writers of the future and some of the present as well. Please enjoy your stay and feel free to contribute as well.

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Alex


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome to WF Vit :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome Vit, so glad you've joined us. Yes, we have writers here from every timezone and spanning past, present and future. Some of us have even been alive for much of the past, present and hopefully the future.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome! I'm relatively new, but so far it has been fun. It is nice to have other writers to talk to. I'm sure you will love it :-D


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Vit, welcome to WF.

I thought Lavender had the last of my cookies, but I found this down the back of the sofa. It's a bit on the soft side, but it's the thought that counts.   :cookie:

Scott


ps. You're not a boxing fan are you?


----------



## kilativ15 (Jul 8, 2011)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 9, 2011)

Because when written in reverse your username becomes Vitali K, current WBC heavyweight champion.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

Still on the cookies  How about some nice chocolate cake?


----------



## Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

We've already met, Vit, but welcome anyways...

May I ask, is Vit short for Vitalik? as in your stage name backwards...


Steve


----------



## kilativ15 (Jul 10, 2011)

Choc Cake is a bit fatty, maybe some sponge cake? And no, my names actually Vitalik  No joke!


----------

